# New foal photos!



## Carly Rae (Apr 20, 2016)

I love this one of my two beautiful girls











In these photos she looks brown, the way the sun is shining in her. But she actually does not look one bit brown, she has a pure black mane and a black stripe down her back and down her tail, pretty much black up the top and then lighter into grey as you go down


----------



## Carly Rae (Apr 20, 2016)

I have been trying to get photos of her running around, every time she does, I dont have my camera on me, Grr. So I race up and by the time i am back down she is suckling and has a rest, or just walks around. In the sun you can also see some blue in her eyes, you can kind of see it in the last photo



These were yesterdays photos.


----------



## Carly Rae (Apr 22, 2016)

Here are some photos from this afternoon! Shes 4 days old now



Long 3 day weekend, 2 weeks in a row! Yay more time with ALL the minis!


----------



## Carly Rae (Apr 24, 2016)

Oh! I got more photos too!

Today Texas had a visit from my aunts 6 month old Great Dane pup, Bess. They are so cute together



They should grow up together now haha.

Bess had to ask for Mumma Snick's approval first haha.






Kisses






Running around together. So annoyed with the photos. Our old trampoline frame was right in my camera view while they had a little run together.






She is a very curious little girl. We have a pipe in our back yard with indents in it and Texas found that she LOVES to paw at it and it makes this loud sound. It took my dad ages to find what was making it



So we gave her a ball to see what she did... She pawed it and rolled it around lol


----------



## Carly Rae (Apr 24, 2016)

With the pipe.


----------



## Carly Rae (Apr 24, 2016)

Dreaming BIG. Maybe a little too big


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2016)

Such CUTE pictures!!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 25, 2016)

nice photos of your lovely girl!

With the dark stripe down her back, would she but a dun?


----------



## MajorClementine (May 12, 2016)

Oh my goodness, the picture with the pipe is priceless!!!


----------



## Debby - LB (May 14, 2016)

LOVE


----------



## Carly Rae (May 17, 2016)

Thank you all heaps for your comments!





I haven't posted in a little while, lots of things have been happening. Texas is a month old in 2 days, not including what is left of today. She is getting bigger and her little teeth are coming through, she eats grass, well tries to anyway and she loves playing in the flexi water buckets, pawing at the side so it makes waves and she splashes her face in it. When I come to visit them first thing as I get home, Texas runs to me doing her cute little high pitched squeal for her cuddles and scratches. She is such a cutie and Snickas is a great mumma, she is so good when it comes to putting them to bed now, before Texas was born she would run at the sight of the halter and lead, now all is chill, she doesn't mind bed time. We also got Texas her first halter, its a bit big but we have put heaps of extra holes so it fits, only keeping it on while we are home and around because she likes to get it stuck on things like our sprinkler, silly girl. I couldn't be happier, she is just a big ball of fluff and personality.

And of course I have some photos! We Nickname her 'Raccoon' because she has short black fur around her eyes and muzzle while the rest is grey and fluffy


----------



## Carly Rae (May 17, 2016)

Coming in for a taste of my camera










I was so happy with how this one turned out!


----------



## Mona (May 17, 2016)

She looks like a real little spitfire!


----------



## Strangeaddiction (May 18, 2016)

I love that last picture! It should be in a frame!!!


----------



## Debby - LB (May 19, 2016)

Love your new photos. Your little Texas is a gorgeous filly, love her!


----------



## Carly Rae (May 20, 2016)

I'd actually like to get it put on a small canvas Strangeaddiction



Thanks heaps Debby!


----------

